# que nos podamos ver antes de tu irte



## spanish-rose

espero que nos podamos ver antes de tu irte a new york .

como se puede decir esta frase en italiano ?


----------



## metiu23

spanish-rose said:


> espero que nos podamos ver antes de tu irte a new york .
> 
> como se puede decir esta frase en italiano ?



Spero che possiamo vederci/incontrarci prima che tu vada a New York.
Ciao!


----------



## spanish-rose

incontrarci seria como decir encontrarnos ? tambien las frases en italiano se forman mas o menos como en espanol o me equivoco ?

y gracias por tu pronta respuesta


----------



## metiu23

spanish-rose said:


> incontrarci seria como decir encontrarnos ? tambien las frases en italiano se forman mas o menos como en espanol o me equivoco ?
> 
> y gracias por tu pronta respuesta



Pienso que "incontrarci=ver, quedar"; tambien se puede decir encontrarnos=ci troviamo.
El italiano y el espanol tienen muchas analogias, sì.


----------



## spanish-rose

grazie !!!!!


----------



## Trech

metiu23 said:


> Spero che possiamo vederci/incontrarci prima che tu vada a New York.
> Ciao!



Creo que al final sería "...prima che tu *vai* a New York"


----------



## metiu23

Trech said:


> Creo que al final sería "...prima che tu *vai* a New York"



No, te equivocas, es necesario usar el "congiuntivo-subjuntivo".
Ciao!


----------



## spanish-rose

asi que seria " prima che tu vai a new york volevo/voglio vederti " ? eso no cambiaria la oracion ?


----------



## metiu23

spanish-rose said:


> asi que seria " prima che tu vai a new york volevo/voglio vederti " ? eso no cambiaria la oracion ?



No, es siempre " prima che tu vada ".


----------



## Trech

metiu23 said:


> No, te equivocas, es necesario usar el "congiuntivo-subjuntivo".
> Ciao!



Ya veo... todavia no veo esa gramatica en el curso de italiano, así que te creo... lol


----------



## metiu23

Trech said:


> Ya veo... todavia no veo esa gramatica en el curso de italiano, así que te creo... lol



A ver, si no me equivoco, ese tema es la construccion de sentencias llamadas "infinitive". O sea, cuando empiezas frases con expresiones del tipo:

- io penso che
- io ritengo che
...

normalmente, excepto casos muy raros, tienes que poner el verbo siguiente al subjuntivo.
Pienso que tambien en espanol, mas o menos, sea asì no? De hecho si no recuerdo mal este tipo de construccion es tipica del Latino: entonces pienso que tanto el italiano como el espanol tienen que obedecer a esa regla en linea teorica.
Ciao!


----------



## Silvia10975

Spanish rose, por favor, usa las mayúsculas cuando se necesiten.


> *E*spero que nos podamos ver antes de tu irte a new york .
> 
> *C*omo se puede decir esta frase en italiano ?



Hola Metiu:
En español los verbos como "creo" "pienso" requieren el indicativo. En frases negativas "no creo" y "no pienso" se utiliza el subjuntivo.


----------



## metiu23

s10975 said:


> Spanish rose, por favor, usa las mayúsculas cuando se necesiten.
> 
> 
> Hola Metiu:
> En español los verbos como "creo" "pienso" requieren el indicativo. En frases negativas "no creo" y "no pienso" se utiliza el subjuntivo.



Gracias Silvia!


----------



## Coccibella

s10975 said:


> Hola Metiu:
> En español los verbos como "creo" "pienso" requieren el indicativo. En frases negativas "no creo" y "no pienso" se utiliza el subjuntivo.


 
Se llaman verbos de la cabeza; en italiano, en cambio, las oraciones completivas objetivas (no estoy segura  que se llamen así en español...en italiano son "le completive oggettive") dependientes de los "verba putandi" (pensar, creer...) requieren el uso del subjuntivo y la construcción explicita (ej:_sono convinto che abbia sbagliato a rispondere così)._


----------



## metiu23

Coccibella said:


> Se llaman verbos de la cabeza; en italiano, en cambio, las oraciones completivas objetivas (no estoy segura  que se llamen así en español...en italiano son "le completive oggettive") dependientes de los "verba putandi" (pensar, creer...) requieren el uso del subjuntivo y la construcción explicita (ej:_sono convinto che abbia sbagliato a rispondere così)._



Fantastica explicacion. Has puesto en palabras mejores lo que queria decir mas o menos...


----------



## Trech

Excelentes explicaciones, grazie mille!


----------



## Coccibella

metiu23 said:


> Fantastica explicacion. Has puesto en palabras mejores lo que queria decir mas o menos...


 
¡Gracias! 
Saludos a todos


----------



## lsi

Coccibella said:


> Se llaman verbos de la cabeza; en italiano, en cambio, las oraciones completivas objetivas (no estoy segura  que se llamen así en español...en italiano son "le completive oggettive") dependientes de los "verba putandi" (pensar, creer...) requieren el uso del subjuntivo y la construcción explicita (ej:_sono convinto che abbia sbagliato a rispondere così)._



Aúpa. Vámono que nos vamo. Completa y brillante explicación, Coccibella, aprendemos mucho contigo.

Mis felicitaciones ^_^


----------



## Coccibella

¡Gracias! ¡¡¡muuuuuy amable!! me pongo como un tomate


----------



## Cnaeius

Trech said:


> Ya veo... todavia no veo esa gramatica en el curso de italiano, así que te creo... lol



"Prima que" requiere siempre el subjuntivo. No ponerlo sería una falta de gramatica bastante grave.
ciao


----------



## la italianilla

La mia professoressa di castigliano (madrilena) m'ha sempre detto che _encontrarse_ implica il fatto che ci sia un appuntamento, che ci si sia messi d'accordo, mentre l' "incontrarsi" italiano non implica necessariamente l'appuntamento.
_Ci siamo incontrati in Via Veneto_ -> per caso
_Se vuoi ci possiamo incontrare in Via Veneto_ -> ci si sta dando un appuntamento.
Che dite?


----------



## Coccibella

Sono d'accordo! Invece in spagnolo non è così, nel secondo caso si userebbe "quedar".
Ciao!


----------

